#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-07-04
<protonchris> n0wje: Is it safe to assume that you don't need help anymore.
<n0wje> not really trying to setup a minecraft server in nogui mode and I am failing big tim.
<n0wje> timer
<n0wje> cant type today
<n0wje> I hope your having a great weekend.
<protonchris> What problem are you having?  I run mine like this java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui
<n0wje> yes but I never setup a server befor I did a ubuntu server 10.04lts on a old box it will be my kids and me no more than two people on home network
<n0wje> i have the server up and i can ssh into it from my computer inside the house.
<n0wje> that is how far I got. hihi
<n0wje> I feel like a command line idiot.
<protonchris> Ok.  Well let us know if you have any questions
<n0wje> "Error occurred during initialization of VM Incompatible minimum and maximum heap sizes specified" thats what I get when I type the command.
<protonchris> Hmm.  Sounds like a memory issue try the command with something lower than 1024M
<n0wje> ok
<protonchris> How much memory does the machine have?
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-07-06
<kelms> hi there
<kelms> anybody there
<kelms> anybody there
<kelms> hi there
